# فضيلة الشكر



## FIRAS (12 أكتوبر 2006)

الشكر هو قبول ما يأتي من يد الله لنا بغض النظر عن شكل العطية ، و هل 

توافق مشيئتنا أم لا.أن قبولنا لعطايا الله يجعل هذة العطايا تزداد فأنه ليست 

عطية بلا زيادة ألا التي بلا شكر. الله لا يعرف ألا الخير و لا يصنع ألا الخير. 

قلب الله متحرك دائما بالرحمة من نحو كل الخليقة و هكذا ان كنا نرحم 

الأخرين فذلك لنحظي برحمة الله، كما أن رحمة الرب لنا و طول أناته علينا 

هي التي تدفعنا بالأكثر الي الأشفاق علي الأخرين. 

الله يعرف جيداً ما صدر عنا.. فهو لا يخفي عليه شيء ، و لكن الله يهتم بأن 

تكون صورتنا قدام الناس حسنة و جيدة ، فيظهر فقط فضائلنا بينما يخفي 

ضعفاتنا. 

أن الفرق بين العضد و العون ، هو أن الأنسان يحتاج أحيانا الي سند ، الي 

عضد ، بينما يحتاج قي أحيان أخري الي العون ، أي يحتاج أن يحمل عنه 

الرب الحمل كله. 

لأنه حفظنا .. نحن نعرف فقط المتاعب و الضيقات و الأمراض التي وصلتنا 

بالفعل ، و أنقذنا الله منها ، و لكن لا نعرف أن هناك أضعاف ذلك كان في 

الطريق ألينا . أن الله قبلنا بكل ما فينا من خطايا و نجاسات ، و لم يتأفف منا 

و لم ينظر الي شيء من وسخنا. 

أن طول أناه الله هي التي أنجبت لنا الأف القديسين ، فماذا لو أتخذ الله 

موقفاً. 

لعل أعظم عطية لنا من الله الأن ، هي أننا مازلنا أحياء حتي هذة اللحظة، أن 

سكان الجحيم يتمنون الأن يوما من هذة الايام التي نقضيها . 

و أخيراَ فأن الشكر في الشدة يعين علي الخلاص منها ، و الحياة التي تخلو 

من الشكر و التسليم تتحول الي جحيم لا يطاق ، في حين ان السعادة هي

 رد الفعل التلقائي للتسليم و الشكر.


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

تذكرت رجل فى اواخر السبعينات من عمره .. يكاد يرى بصعوبة ملامح الطريق ..
عندما كنت اراه امام منزله واذهب نحوه لاسلم عليه .. يهب واقفاً وعلى وجهه ابتسامة مشرقه رائعه ... حقاً رائعه ... و اسأله :

- عامل أيه يا عم ذكرى 
فيجيبنى بأبتسامته الرائعه تلك 
- نشكر ربنا 

يعيش بالفعل حياة الشكر ... يشعر ان مجرد وجود نفس فى صدره يتردد يستحق ان يشكر الله عليه .. 

عم ذكرى ... ذلك الرجل الذى يعد بمثابة صرح عملاق على حياة التسليم الكامل لله فى حياته .. كم أحب بساطة هذا الرجل .. أتمنى ان اعيش ولو لمحة من حياة الشكر والطمأنينه التى يحياها هو فى سعادة تفوق الوصف 

هذا هو عم ذكرى ..

رجل الشكر 




موضوع بالفعل جميل  FIRAS..


نريد المزيد أن امكن

وصلواتك


----------



## sparrow (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*رائع فعلا 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## †gomana† (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*جميل جدا جدا يافيراس ع الموضوع الهايل ده *
*بجد لو كلنا حاولنا اننا نشكر ربنا كل شوية ع اى حاجة فى حياتنا دى حاجة جميلة اوى *
*وساعتها هانتعود ع شكر ربنا فى كل حاجة*
*يعنى نشكر ربنا ع محبة الناس لينا ونشكر ربنا لما نصحى من النوم*

*ميرسي كتير ع القصة الجميلة يا طارق*

*ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## FIRAS (13 أكتوبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> موضوع بالفعل جميل  FIRAS..
> 
> ...




شكرا طارق لاضافتك الجميلة 


بحاول جهدي في هذا المنتدى المبارك 


وربنا يوفق الكل


----------



## FIRAS (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا ااا سبارو شكراااااجومونا على مروركم الجميل على موضوعي *


----------

